# [SOLVED] xbo 360 game keeps telling me to please put this in a xbox 360 console



## peter.bridget

Hi,:wave:

Was hoping that someone may be able to shed some light on my rather frustrating issue. I have an xbox 360 game (the lord of the rings- The battle for middle-earth) which I have played numerous times. But the other day I put a normal xbox game into my 360 console to see if it would work - it didnt work. So I went to put my Lord of the rings (which is an xbox 360 game) back in but an error keeps coming up which states " to play this game, put it in an Xbox 360 console"....

Well I am not sure if I am loosing the plot or not but it IS AN XBOX 360 CONSOLE - so what is the issue?:4-dontkno

Keeping my fingers and toes crossed hoping that someone maybe able to assist me.

Ta,

Bridget


----------



## deleted122510

*Re: xboz 360 game keeps telling me " to please put this in a xbox 360 console" but it*

Hi, peter.bridget. Welcome to TSF. If I don't respond to your thread within 48 hours, please PM me to remind me about this thread.

By the looks of it either the game isn't capable with your 360 or your 360 is experiencing laser issues. Laser issues are very common with gaming consoles, you might have accidentally brushed up against the laser while cleaning it or maybe even putting in a disc, it all depends.

If the laser is the issue, you can get one of Newegg.com[1] pretty cheap, I'm sure.

A good way to test it out and give me more information would be trying out more than just one game, this way we can slowly weed out options and problems.

Thanks. Good luck.

[1] http://www.newegg.com/


----------



## McNinja

*Re: xboz 360 game keeps telling me " to please put this in a xbox 360 console" but it*

I've never found a Xbox 360 laser on newegg 

If you can play another game this game may just be dirty. is your 360 still under warranty?


----------



## peter.bridget

*Re: xboz 360 game keeps telling me " to please put this in a xbox 360 console" but it*

Thanks Heaps for your reply.

No the Xbox 360 is well out of warranty. We have tried all our other games and they all work - expect this one Lord of the Rings game. I have checked the actual disk and there isnt really a scratch on it. Usually when one of my games is scratched or similar the xbox 360 simply wont read it - keeps on the start screen. But this error is different and the first time I have ever seen it. Just feels weird that is tells me to "please insert the disk into an Xbox 360 console" - weird I reckon cause the machine that is giving me this error IS AN XBOX 360 CONSOLE!!!.

Ohh well - think I will just accept the fact that this particualt game has retired.

:laugh:

Thanks again for your help - was much appreciated


----------



## McNinja

*Re: xboz 360 game keeps telling me " to please put this in a xbox 360 console" but it*

and its not worth sending the Xbox 360 into repair for like $120 just for one old game.

well I hope your Xbox keeps working normally


----------



## henzaburger

*Re: xboz 360 game keeps telling me " to please put this in a xbox 360 console" but it*

I just bought a second hand game and its giving me the same thing, The game has only very minor scratches, and works with all my other games.. Iv had it happen once before with a game a mate hired that we tried to play, once again every other game we had worked, jst not it... Why doesnt the 360 realise that it is one?


----------



## McNinja

*Re: xboz 360 game keeps telling me " to please put this in a xbox 360 console" but it*

what about buying "CD doctor" and trying to get rid of the scratches?


----------



## GregW17

*Re: xboz 360 game keeps telling me " to please put this in a xbox 360 console" but it*

Do you have Xbox LIVE? If not, try connecting your Xbox to the internet (either bridge through your computer or hardwire it to your router/internet) and attempt to "join Xbox Live". Your Xbox should then prompt you to do a firmware update, accept this and wait for it to finish. Be warned though: the UI drastically changed with the update, it was part of the New Live experience or whatnot. After this, try inserting your game again, there's no need to join Xbox Live right away if you haven't already.

If you do have Xbox LIVE and have updated your firmware to the latest, I don't know then. It sounds like the disc has a corrupted header file, which is causing it to read as a normal DVD instead of a game. There's a separate track for any Xbox/Xbox360 game you try to put in a DVD drive saying exactly what your message is: insert this disc into an Xbox 360 to play it. Somehow your disc is stuck on that message.

Just for fun, try cleaning the disc anyway, and consider buying one of those laser cleaning discs for your 360. A dirty laser could cause the Xbox to go fritzy with some games.


----------



## henzaburger

*Re: xboz 360 game keeps telling me " to please put this in a xbox 360 console" but it*

Just updated it, to no avail. im guessing its a lens issue, so i suppose im just gonna have to shell out for a cleaning kit and hope for the best..


----------



## Steviee

*Re: xboz 360 game keeps telling me " to please put this in a xbox 360 console" but it*

Things i can think of

- I don't know where you live but do you know of they have some kind of Disc cleaner? My Halo 3 game was scratched and i got the same error as you, i got it even worse. It told me it had to put it in the Xbox 360 then my screen started flashin and the Xbox tried to run it as an DVD and i got a Japanese error code. I brought it to the gameshop and just for 5 Pounds they fixed it for me.

- Do you know anybody with the same game? 
- Did you try to put your disc in a other 360?
- Try to clean your xbox memory (Deleting old trailers, delete game history you will never use again) and then try to clean the plate where you have to put the disc
- There are special cleaning papers for disc which really helped me.
-Try to put the game in your disc tray and try to install it on your hard drive. (This is how i got my GTA 4 fixed)
- Return the game, get your money back (Do this only if you checked if it worked at your friends xbox)


----------



## henzaburger

*Re: xboz 360 game keeps telling me " to please put this in a xbox 360 console" but it*

i tried it on a mates 360 thats a bit newer, and it worked like a charm, so im guessing its my xbox. I also tried to install it, but it kept failing. Il buy one of those laser cleaning discs and see if that improves things


----------



## -WOLF-

*Re: xboz 360 game keeps telling me " to please put this in a xbox 360 console" but it*



henzaburger said:


> i tried it on a mates 360 thats a bit newer, and it worked like a charm, so im guessing its my xbox. I also tried to install it, but it kept failing. Il buy one of those laser cleaning discs and see if that improves things


I'm sure that if you send your 360 in to Microsoft they will give you a newer one that will work, as you said your friend's newer 360 worked fine so I am assuming you have an older one that still has the launch faults.


----------



## Steviee

*Re: xboz 360 game keeps telling me " to please put this in a xbox 360 console" but it*



5NIPER_WOLF said:


> I'm sure that if you send your 360 in to Microsoft they will give you a newer one that will work, as you said your friend's newer 360 worked fine so I am assuming you have an older one that still has the launch faults.


Yes but its a bit strange that his xbox can play other games except for this one.


----------



## McNinja

*Re: xboz 360 game keeps telling me " to please put this in a xbox 360 console" but it*

yea that is strange 

....maybe if you bribe the Xbox with superior games it will like you again?


----------



## henzaburger

*Re: xboz 360 game keeps telling me " to please put this in a xbox 360 console" but it*

ha well iv got gta iv and dead space and they go fine


----------



## deleted122510

*Re: xboz 360 game keeps telling me " to please put this in a xbox 360 console" but it*



Steviee said:


> Yes but its a bit strange that his xbox can play other games except for this one.


Wouldn't that mean it's the disc? Come on, it's obvious.


----------



## -WOLF-

*Re: xboz 360 game keeps telling me " to please put this in a xbox 360 console" but it*



Mcninjaguy said:


> yea that is strange
> 
> ....maybe if you bribe the Xbox with superior games it will like you again?


you mean PS3 games??


----------



## McNinja

*Re: xboz 360 game keeps telling me " to please put this in a xbox 360 console" but it*

no PC games are superior

go bribe it with Crysis Warhead


----------



## -WOLF-

*Re: xboz 360 game keeps telling me " to please put this in a xbox 360 console" but it*

Go bribe it with FarCry 2


----------



## henzaburger

*Re: xboz 360 game keeps telling me " to please put this in a xbox 360 console" but it*



Undocked Windy said:


> Wouldn't that mean it's the disc? Come on, it's obvious.


But it works perfectly fine in other xboxs iv tried...

And now its doing this id hate to shell out for a brand spanking game and find it didnt go as well, so bribings out..


----------



## -WOLF-

*Re: xboz 360 game keeps telling me " to please put this in a xbox 360 console" but it*

Perhaps it's the laser, you should try cleaning it.


----------



## deleted122510

*Re: xboz 360 game keeps telling me " to please put this in a xbox 360 console" but it*

To elaborate on Wolfy's post - CLEAN IT WITH THE RIGHT CLEANING UTILITIES!


----------



## Hircine

*Re: xboz 360 game keeps telling me " to please put this in a xbox 360 console" but it*

Cleaning it, won't fix it...
a Replacement is necessary.
if you are getting these issues, it is definatley the Laser.
if you have NO warranty. do this:
First of all, find out which DVD drive you have.
use this guide: (i only link the following, to determine what drive the person has, NOT for modding which may be illegal in some countries.)
http://www.llamma.com/xbox360/Xbox_360_DVD_Drive_Comparison.htm


then theres installing the little bugger.
http://www.llamma.com/xbox360/repair/xbox-360-repair.htm
find the guides to open up your particular Drive. take out the laser,
find out which one it is. (it should be written somewhere on the laser itself)
get urself on Ebay:
http://shop.ebay.com.au/?_from=R40&..._nkw=xbox+360+laser&_sacat=See-All-Categories

Make sure you get the right one. it shouldn't cost more than 20US. with delivery.
with the new Laser, there is a solder point you must remove. (a little bit of solder which bridges 2 wires, effectively disabling it.)

use google a lot. make sure you follow guides.

Its not too difficult to do with a steady hand. 
i have done it twice so far. (my 360 is 3 years old. 1 at year 2. and one just last november).

when it first happened on mine, i had just bought Mass Effect. (days after it had came out). it would load the disc, then crash. and spit errors at me.
some times it would not load the disc at all.. with 'insert into Xbox' error.
a lot of my other games would work. such as Oblivion & viva pinata .
replacing the laser fixed it 

if you need further help, continue to ask here. i will try to help as much as possible.


Good Luck.


----------



## -WOLF-

*Re: xboz 360 game keeps telling me " to please put this in a xbox 360 console" but it*

Cleaning it MIGHT fix it, try cleaning it first then try the above methods


----------



## deleted122510

*Re: xboz 360 game keeps telling me " to please put this in a xbox 360 console" but it*



Hircine said:


> Cleaning it, won't fix it...a Replacement is necessary.


Obviously, you're not very game savvy. I'm fixed many many many game consoles by thoroughly cleaning them and making sure there was no dust, dirt, etc. I also over clocked my PS2, LOL


----------



## -WOLF-

*Re: xboz 360 game keeps telling me " to please put this in a xbox 360 console" but it*

Yeah sure you OC's your PS2, and I turned mine into a Blu Ray player.

But anyway, he is right, you can fix most CDs by cleaning them thoroughly. Worked for be dozens of times.


----------



## deleted122510

*Re: xboz 360 game keeps telling me " to please put this in a xbox 360 console" but it*

It's true. Haven't you ever heard of overclocking gaming consoles?


----------



## -WOLF-

*Re: xboz 360 game keeps telling me " to please put this in a xbox 360 console" but it*

Only 360 and PS3. Don't tell me, you put like Red Bull in them or something....


----------



## deleted122510

*Re: xboz 360 game keeps telling me " to please put this in a xbox 360 console" but it*

Just thoroughly cleaning and other weird things, help make it go faster and also other things, I shouldn't mention.


----------



## -WOLF-

*Re: xboz 360 game keeps telling me " to please put this in a xbox 360 console" but it*

Like smashing it with a 40 lb sledgehammer?


----------



## deleted122510

*Re: xboz 360 game keeps telling me " to please put this in a xbox 360 console" but it*

Sure - Why not.

I've seen a Nintendo DS overclocked before - by _ALOT_.


----------



## -WOLF-

*Re: xboz 360 game keeps telling me " to please put this in a xbox 360 console" but it*

I've seen IBM's Roadrunner, which is housed at the U.S. Department of Energy's Los Alamos National Laboratory. It's the first system to reach 1.026 petaflops (1 petaflop is equal to a quadrillion, or one thousand trillion, calculations per second). 

For perspective, last year's most powerful computer, Lawrence Livermore National Laboratory's BlueGene/L--also made by IBM--reached 208.6 teraflops. This year that computer ranked No. 2, reaching a max processing speed of 478.2 teraflops. 

*Fun fact: the fastest supercomputer in the world--used to monitor the U.S. nuclear weapons stockpile--is really just a PlayStation 3 on steroids. Roadrunner is based on the IBM QS22 blades, which are built using advanced versions of the Cell processor in Sony's PS3. It also runs using x86 chips from Advanced Micro Devices, making it the world's first hybrid supercomputer.

*

Lets all show this to Xbox 360 fanboys everywhere and poop in their faces at the power of a PS3


----------



## deleted122510

*Re: xboz 360 game keeps telling me " to please put this in a xbox 360 console" but it*

"the power of a PS3"

Is none.

Because I want to buy a "beta" game console, LOL


----------



## -WOLF-

*Re: xboz 360 game keeps telling me " to please put this in a xbox 360 console" but it*

you WANT to? or DON'T want too

Get a PSPDSI360


----------



## henzaburger

*Re: xboz 360 game keeps telling me " to please put this in a xbox 360 console" but it*

so i tried both cleaning the laser (did nothing), then took the game to a video store to get it cleaned, and now it doesnt go at all. Whereas it used to see it as a dvd or at best a stuffed game, now it just doesnt see the disc at all.. On the plus though i can try get the video store to buy me a new one as it was there cleaning that made it 'invisible'..


----------



## deleted122510

*Re: xboz 360 game keeps telling me " to please put this in a xbox 360 console" but it*

How exactly did you "clean" the laser because as I stated above, if you do it wrong it'll ruin your laser.


----------



## henzaburger

*Re: xboz 360 game keeps telling me " to please put this in a xbox 360 console" but it*

well in an interesting turn of events, it now goes.. managed to install it onto harddrive today so now it works fine. I cleaned it using a cleaning kit i bought, the little brush on cd type. Cheers for the advice fellas, much appreciated


----------



## deleted122510

*Re: xboz 360 game keeps telling me " to please put this in a xbox 360 console" but it*

No problem.

Please mark your thread as solved by going to thread tools (about your initial post) and marking it as solved!


----------



## henzaburger

*Re: [SOLVED] xboz 360 game keeps telling me &quot; to please put this in a xbox 360 consol*

i didnt start it, i just got lucky finding this one started by the other guy with the same issue


----------



## Steviee

*Re: xboz 360 game keeps telling me " to please put this in a xbox 360 console" but it*



Undocked Windy said:


> Wouldn't that mean it's the disc? Come on, it's obvious.


He said that it did work at his friends xbox so its not the disc.

Why is this thread marked as ''Solved'' The person who created this topic and the person who solved his problem with a cleaning paper are 2 different persons.


----------



## deleted122510

*Re: [SOLVED] xboz 360 game keeps telling me &quot; to please put this in a xbox 360 consol*

Because as he stated, it's fixed. Good job.


----------



## -WOLF-

*Re: [SOLVED] xboz 360 game keeps telling me " to please put this in a xbox 360 consol*

I am happy to see you fixed you problem, please come back if you have more problems!


----------



## Indoril Nerevar

peter.bridget said:


> Ohh well - think I will just accept the fact that this particualt game has retired.


I wouldn't exactly call that fixed, but the OP (peter.bridget) did mark the thread as solved.


----------



## Steviee

*Re: [SOLVED] xboz 360 game keeps telling me " to please put this in a xbox 360*



5NIPER_WOLF said:


> Yeah try reading some stuff once in a while, okay, Steviee?
> 
> I am happy to see you fixed you problem, please come back if you have more problems!


The person who made this topic did not solve his problem. Some other guy with a similair problem did as seen by here. (Unless its the same person)

*



i didnt start it, i just got lucky finding this one started by the other guy with the same issue

Click to expand...

*And even if i made a little mistake, i expect a more professional attidude from a Moderator. Telling me that i ''have to read stuff once in a while'' which i did 3 times and i still could not find a post(Only 2 post) of the topic creator saying that he fixed his problem makes me think that you ''have to read stuff once in a while'' instead of me.

Stevie.


----------

